
Create AWS Lambda Chat Bots for FB, Slack, Skype and Telegram in minutes - adzicg
https://github.com/claudiajs/claudia-bot-builder
======
rubystream
I have tried and it works perfectly. Now to make some bot wisdom :-)

------
testercina
Are you planning to incorporate iMessage bots?

~~~
slobodan_
Probably, Pull Requests are also welcome :)

~~~
testercina
Thanks! What about some other ones? Also does it support FB message templates,
Telegram inline responses?

~~~
slobodan_
FB message templates already works fine, there's an example here:
[https://github.com/claudiajs/example-projects#chat-
bots](https://github.com/claudiajs/example-projects#chat-bots) In a next day
or two we are planning to add a builder that simplifies creating those FB
Messenger templates. Telegram inline responses are working too.

------
simalexan
a good moment for chat bots, great!

------
qwert33
Great tool

------
vxd
awesome!

------
virogenesis
awesome

------
savicprvoslav
good one!

------
pivonroll
nice tool

------
qwert33
great tool

